# The Fest 2020- Gainesville FL. Oct. 30 - Nov. 2



## James Meadowlark (Jun 17, 2020)

Should be a good one this year... Love HWM, so two nights is going to be awesome.. Samiam 30th anniversary, and Mustard Plug returns again this year! Tried to update the wiki, but couldn't find the edit button.

Start growing your beards today!


----------



## roughdraft (Jun 17, 2020)

saw Murder by Death at a festival back in like 2010, they're nice as fuck. Cursive, forgot all about those guys, but I used to listen to "The Ugly Organ".


----------



## James Meadowlark (Jun 17, 2020)

roughdraft said:


> saw Murder by Death at a festival back in like 2010, they're nice as fuck. Cursive, forgot all about those guys, but I used to listen to "The Ugly Organ".



I moved to Gainesville in 1990 for college when I was 18, so just like Samiam, it's my 30th anniversary too (boy am I getting OLD!!) I've been to every "fest" and can confirm it's always a good time. The scene back then was amazing. The highlight was probably Fugazi in 92/93.. I'm from DC, so it wasn't my first show, but I'm still hoping for a reunion haha. 

There were some amazing bands from this town and incredible shows with national acts here in the 90's, and I'm so happy the fest still features our home grown bands as the centerpiece. 

It's a really good time if you can make it.


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Jun 17, 2020)

Everyone get your tickets now so you can get your refunds when they cancel it in a few months


----------



## James Meadowlark (Jun 17, 2020)

EmmaAintDead said:


> Everyone get your tickets now so you can get your refunds when they cancel it in a few months



LOL

I doubt it.. The Covid fatigue is strong in this state, even in Gainesville- the lone island of liberalism in the heart of the dark red that is N. FLA (I'm the only one wearing a mask in the few stores I've visited over the past couple of months), and our Governor is Trump's lapdog so full re-opening is happening irrespective of the facts that it's all just getting worse... 

We'll have full herd immunity by the end of October. Plus I've heard that large quantities of Pabst Blue Ribbon inoculate you against any affliction, and your beard is like nature's hospital mask... With 80-90% beard saturation (we're talking about Gainesville here after all) I'm sure it will work out!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 18, 2020)

Immunity with 7% of the population. I dont know about you but im crossing the border north before this shit blows.


----------



## James Meadowlark (Jul 6, 2020)

**UPDATE** 

Postponed due to Covid, will return in 2021 

Tried to edit the wiki entry, but it said I didn't have permissions.


----------



## Hudson (Jul 6, 2020)

Probably postponed longer than that. Experts are throwing a lot of numbers in the air right now but one of em is 7 years for this to get under control.

Go vote please. Get rid of this emperor palpatine chester cheeto jerkoff out of here.


----------

